# ما هو سر الرغوة الوفيرة في الصابون السائل فيري



## monsurvey1 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا اعمل الصابون الان ووصلت لدرجة جودة جيدة جدا من حيث التنظيف والشفافية والقوام.
انا بعمل للميتين كيلو من الصابون التالي:
32 كيلو تكسابون
8 كيلو صودا سائلة
750 جرام امينو مياثانول
14 كيلو تكسابون
5 كيلو dehyton k
500 جرام كمبرلان
150-200 جرام حمض الستريك
200 جرام كلوريد الأمونيوم
والجليسرين وواللون العطر والمادة الحافظة

المشكلة الوحيدة هي الرغوة ،الرغوة ليست وفيرة لكن الصابون من حيث التنظيف فهو جدا قوي واقوى من الفيري.
لكن الناس لازم يشوفو رغوة وفيرة في الصابون.
يعني اللي بيستخدم الفيري وبيمشيه لثلاث ايام بيستخدم الصابون بتاعي ليوم واحد فقط.

انا عايز اعرف سر الرغوة الوفيرة في الصابون الفيري، هل هناك مادة تعطي هذه الرغوة الوفيرة، او ان الماء هو السبب واني يجب ان استخدم ماء مقطر ولكن الماء المقطر غالي جدا وانا استخدم الماء العادي.

ارجوكم ساعدوني فانا اريد منتجي ان يصبح على الاقل مقارب جدا لرغوة الفيري.

ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة لو كان يعرفوا مادة وظيفتها الرغوة الوفير ان يخبروني بها. وبصراحة انا جربت كتير وخسرت كتير وعايز مادة مجربة 100%.

شكرا لكم
ارجو


----------



## صالح ولى الله (11 نوفمبر 2010)

فيه مادة pp4 ممكن تشتريها من محلات جميل فى شارع الجيش وجرب منها 2 كيلو مثلا وشوف نتيجتها

وهى ب10 جنية تقريبا 

وباذن الله النتيجة تعجبك جدا

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## monsurvey1 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك*

احب اعدل حاجة بس في الكميات اللي كتبتها فوق وهي بدل 32 تكسابون و الصح هو 32 سلفونيك
هل ال pp4 بتختلف عن ال dehydone k لان انا سالت عن الpp4 وعرفت انها هي مادة الديهايتون كي،
طيب لو كانت مش هي فهل المادة pp4 سائل ؟
انا مش من مصر


----------



## صاصا السريع (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ازالة العسر من الماء يجعل الصابون السائل ذو رغوة عالية
وفى طريقة بسيطة وغير مكلفة لازالة العسر من الماء وممكن تراسلنى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم صا صا جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك ولكن يجب عليك ان تطرح ما لديك من معلومات هنا كى يستفيد جميع اخوانك لان زكاة العلم اخراجه وقد تعلمنا فى اصول الفقه القاعدة الاساسية التى تقول ( المصلحة العامة مقدمة على المصلحة الخاصة ) اما بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ الكريم نعم مادة ال pp4 هى اسمها العلمى ديهايتون k


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (14 نوفمبر 2010)

1- راجع المواد الداخلة في التركيب
2- عسر الماء يقلل الرغوة
3- وجود مادة تعرف بمثبت الرغوة و هي موجودة في تركيبة حضرتك هي مادة غير أيونية و مثبت للرغوة في ذات الوقت و هي (كمبرلان كي دي)
4- قلل نسبة التكسابون و زود نسبة السلفونيك يعني أعكس النسب و طبعاً أعمل حساب الصودا الكاوية اللي تعادل كمية السلفونيك و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نسيت أقول لحضرتك إن الكحولات و الملح بيعملوا تثبيط للرغوة...


----------



## صاصا السريع (21 نوفمبر 2010)

تستطيع ان تقوم بعمل mixed bed بتكلفة لا تتعدى 200 جنيه ينتج 220 لتر / ساعة ويزيل العسر تماما


----------



## محبة الخالق (4 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم في ماده اسمها كبريتات الصوديوم وهيي رائعه جدا وبتعطي رغوه كبيره وجربتها مع المنتج تبعي ونجحت تماماوتضاف 3%


----------



## نسيم2010 (6 مايو 2011)

صلوا على نبينا
ممكن الاسم العلمي للمركبات


----------



## يوسف الغريب (12 مايو 2011)

صاصا السريع قال:


> تستطيع ان تقوم بعمل mixed bed بتكلفة لا تتعدى 200 جنيه ينتج 220 لتر / ساعة ويزيل العسر تماما


 
مزيد من الايضاح اخ صاصا :71: :34:


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (22 مايو 2011)

محبة الخالق قال:


> اخي الكريم في ماده اسمها كبريتات الصوديوم وهيي رائعه جدا وبتعطي رغوه كبيره وجربتها مع المنتج تبعي ونجحت تماماوتضاف 3%


 
سيدي الكريم كلام حضرتك جميل بس:
كبريتات الصوديوم أو الصوديوم سلفات ملهاش دخل بالرغوة
دي مادة مالئة لتحسين لزوجة السائل مثلها كمثل الملح (كلوريد الصوديوم)
و دي لو زادت عن حد معين بيحصل فصل للمحلول و يترسب ملح في القاع و فوق مية ملونة و يبقى الصابون باظ منك.
متهيألي كده....


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (22 مايو 2011)

نسيم2010 قال:


> صلوا على نبينا
> ممكن الاسم العلمي للمركبات


 
عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام
شوف يا سيدي الفاضل:

سلفونيك:
(ألكيل أريل بنزبن) أو (دودوسيل بنزين سلفونيت)، و ليه أسم تجاري آخر غير شائع لدينا أسمه: (بيوسوفت).

الصودا الكاوية:
هيدروكسيد الصوديوم أو صوديوم هيدروكسيد ، و ليها أسم تجاري تاني إسمها (كاستيك صودا)

الكمبرلان: أو كيه دي
(كوكونت داي إيثانولا أميد).

تكسابون إن 70 :
(صوديوم لوريل إيثر سلفات) و هو عبارة عن كحول دهني يمرر عليه الإيثيللين أوكسيد داخل مفعل في عملية تعرف بإسم (إيثوكسيلاشن) ثم تتم السلفنة بحمض الكبريتيك و يعادل بعد ذلك بهيدروكسيد الصوديوم.
و هي مادة أنيونية تستخدم بكثرة في الشامبوهات و مستحضرات التجميل.

أرجو إني أكون جاوبت على حضرتك.... و أي سؤال تاني عنايا الأتنين...


----------



## kmahmoud (2 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كثرة الملح تكتم الرغوه


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (12 يونيو 2011)

ممتااااااااااااااز


----------



## انس غازي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخ الكريم 
بالعودة الى تركيبتك اجد الملاحظات التالية 
- اولا كمية الكمبورلان او ال kd قليلة و يجب ان لا تقل عن 2 % من نسبة التركيبة النهائي 

ثانيا - اضافة كمية قليلة من ال edta تساعدك في التغلب على عسورة المياه بنسبة تعادل 100 لى 150 غرام لكل 100 كج من التركيبة النهائية 
ثالثا - لم اجد في التركيبة اي ذكر للامينو اوكسايد او البيتاين كمواد مساعدة على الرغوة الكثيرة 
رابعا - اغلب تركيبات المنظفات العالمية تحوي ما يسمى بال هيلوتروب و هي مادة تساعد على رفع فعالية التنظيف و فيري تستعمل مادة ال cumene sulfonate بنسبة 0.5 - 1 % من التركيبة النهائية 

ارجو ان تفيد هذه التوجيهات في الوصول الى تركيبة تناسبك و بالتوفيق


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الأستاذ العزيز والأخ الكريم / أنس غالى

أشكر لك معلوماتك القيمة ... هذا أولاً
وثانياً .... هل يمكنك موافاتنا بتفاصيل أكثر عن هذه المادة المذكورة *cumene sulfonate
وما مدى توافرها فى مصر ؟؟؟

وأخيراً وليس آخراً .... جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
*​


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اخواني الكرام 
لا اتوقع موضوع النسب له علاقة بزيادة الرغوة وهذا تخمين 
لكن هناك ما ينقص التركيب لزيادة الرغوة


----------



## انس غازي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

http://isse.utk.edu/ccp/pubs/pdfs/HouseholdCleaners-wofigsandapps.pdf

ارجو ان يفيدك البحث االموجود على الرابط السابق في اخذ فكرة عامة عن المنظفات و تاثير الهيدروتروب و غيره من الاضافات 

فيما يتعلق بتوافر المادة في الشقيقة مصر فليس لدي اي فكرة للاسف


----------



## bdraan (13 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمه وجزاكم الله وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## سالم هدهود (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاخ......*
الرغوة تعتمد على تركيز المادة الفعالة فأنت تضيف 32 كيلو حامض السلفونيك لكل 200 كيلو و14 كيلو تكسابون هدا يعنى انا نسبة المادة الفعالة الايونية 21% وهده النسبة ممتازة جدا وغير موجودة فى المنطفات الاخرى عليك ان تتأكد من الاتى 
مواصفات حامض السيلفونيك يجب ان يكون تركيز الحامض 96%وحامض الكبريتيك اقل من 1% ومادة التكسابون ان تكون 70% 
مواصفات الماء المستعمل يجب ان تكون اقل من 500ppm ويمكن اضافة مادة E.D.T.A 1كيلو لتقليل الاملاح
يمكنك زيادة بسيطة فى مادة كوكونت دايل انتانول امين C.D.E فهى المادة الرئيسة فى تعزيز الرغوة مع التأكد من مواصفاتها


----------



## اريانا (2 ديسمبر 2011)

سلفات كبريتات الصوديوم


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (30 أبريل 2012)

موضوع رائع 
أشكر كل من شارك فيه 
أرجو كتابة المكونات و كمياتها بعد التعديلات


----------



## Alshahed (10 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخوانى مش كتير 32 كيلو سلفونيك على 100 لتر ماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والغريب التركيبة تحتوى على مواد نسبها عاليه بالرغم من كدا الرغوة قليلة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سالم هدهود (16 مايو 2013)

الاخ العزيز التركيبة الدى كتبتها غير صحيحة لانها لا تحتوى على المادة الفعالة الاساسية المستخدمة فى جميع الشركات فى العالم وهى صوديوم الكايل بنزين سلفونيت والدى تحضر من حامض السلفونيك والصودا الكاوية اما مادة التكسبون فهى مادة فعالة ولاكن تضاف بنسبة قليلة والرغوة تعتمد على نسبة المادة الفعالة فكلما كانت المادة الفعالة مرتفعة كانت الرغوة والقدرة التنظيفية ممتازة وتضاف مادة تسمى سى دى اى كوكونت داى ايتانول امايد للتعزيز الرغوة والماء يجب ان يكون يسر اخوك هدهود


----------



## Chi631 (22 مايو 2013)

ما هو تأثير مادة التيلوز اللي بترفع اللزوجة على الرغوة وما هي نسبة الفورمول التي تحتاجها


----------



## mohamdy2006 (25 مايو 2013)

هل السلفونك هو linear alkyl benzene sulfonate وشكرا


----------



## Amer2012 (30 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasircd (17 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز كمية الصودا كبيرة جدا تحتاج فقط 150غم لكل كيلو سلفونك يعني بهذه الخلطة تحتاج الى 4.5 كيلو فقط مع مراعات الفحص المستمر اثناء الخلط للوصول الى ph 7 ويكون عندك رغوة جيدة وغير مؤذية وايضا العسرة لها درجة كبيرة بعلاقتها بالرغوة


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمدة عدد خلقة ومداد كلماتة


----------



## meddgt (11 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم على كل المعلومات


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

اللهم صلى على محمد


----------



## hmozek5 (16 فبراير 2015)

إبراهيم غانم قال:


> سيدي الكريم كلام حضرتك جميل بس:
> كبريتات الصوديوم أو الصوديوم سلفات ملهاش دخل بالرغوة
> دي مادة مالئة لتحسين لزوجة السائل مثلها كمثل الملح (كلوريد الصوديوم)
> و دي لو زادت عن حد معين بيحصل فصل للمحلول و يترسب ملح في القاع و فوق مية ملونة و يبقى الصابون باظ منك.
> متهيألي كده....




كلام صحيح 100 % ......... لكن اعتقد انة يقصد سلفات الكبريت أس التكسابون نفسه


----------



## amr hozien (18 يونيو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (18 يونيو 2015)

ربنا يزيدكم علما و يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (18 يونيو 2015)

:75:


----------



## mohamed sigma (5 يوليو 2015)

sodium sulphat
ليس له مجال في الرغوه


----------



## wael_QWE (25 مايو 2016)

:75::20:


----------



## HAKIM201089 (25 يونيو 2018)

ربما اضافة محلول السكر يزيد من كفاءة الصابون يزيد الرغوة انا جربتها في صابون الوجه العادي فقط


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (14 يوليو 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gamalxrf (12 يونيو 2020)

Edta مساعد في تخفيف العسر


----------

